# XviD ?



## TobGod (16. Mai 2003)

also ich habe mir gedacht das ich es hier rein schreibe da is ja auch eine anwendung ist. ich habe gerade ein video heruntergeladen und es funktioniert nicht...es ist eine .avi datei und es steht bei das man es mit XviD öffnen soll...dann habe ich gegoogled und den nemo codec für XviD gefunden heruntergeladen installiert windows media player geöffnet und es funktioniert immernoch nicht...wie geht das oder woher bekomme ich einen vernünftigen codec ?


----------



## Carndret (16. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht solltest du mal einen anderen Player ausprobieren. (ZoomPlayer, GDivX Player)


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TobGod _
> *soll...dann habe ich gegoogled und den nemo codec für XviD gefunden heruntergeladen installiert windows media player geöffnet und es funktioniert immernoch nicht...*



XviD ist eine opensource implementierung von DivX.

Der Linux mplayer (oder xine) spielt den ohne probleme ab.
Es gibt auch ne windows Version von mplayer (seid neusten: heise berichtete).

Versuchs damit mal


----------



## TobGod (16. Mai 2003)

erstens kann man dort voll nich den download finden sry...zweitens gibt es dort nicht mal gui bei dem prog mit bei !? wie soll ich das denn dann sehen oda öffnen oder wie auch immer ? also ich hsb von http://www.cs-videos.de und alle die dort runtergeladen haben haben es so sehen können...warum ich net ?


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Mai 2003)

Wenn mann mit der option gui den mplayer compiliert gibts auch ne gui zu.

Aber wozu braucht mann für nen medianplayer ne gui?

Spulen mit links und rechtstasten, sämmltiche Funktionen sind auf tastendruck nutzbar. Dafür bietet der mplayer das heftigste Spulen das je bei einem player möglich war


----------



## Eyewitness (26. Mai 2003)

Nun, der Trick liegt darin, den Nemo Codec richtig zu installieren, leider ist das nicht unbedingt einfacher.

Richtig heißt: nicht alle Videos Codecs installieren, sondern nach und nach durchprobieren, bis Du ein Bild angezeigt bekommst. Danach mußt Du dasselbe mit den Audiocodecs machen, bis es Ton gibt. War bei mir zumindest so, danach hat's aber mit dem Windows Media Player funktioniert.

Ich weiß, die Methode ist blöd, aber es klappt.


----------



## Grimreaper (26. Mai 2003)

Ausprobieren ist wirklich sehr "blöd". Benutzt das Freeware-Tool GSpot wenn ihr nicht wisst, was fürn Codec ihr braucht.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## breakofdawn (28. Mai 2003)

hallo@all

also ich hab den nimo-pack 5.0!klappt einwandfrei ohne probs!hab auch nicht alles einzeln installiert!versuch dir zusätzlich noch den neuesten divx-codec zu besorgen!die avis gingen auch auf dem älteren media-player!!


----------

